

Surfer vs. Einstien - dbz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/large-hadron-collider/3314456/Surfer-dude-stuns-physicists-with-theory-of-everything.html

======
TriinT
This is old news, the article is junk, the _surfer dude_ is not nearly as
smart as the media like to portray him, and it's "Einstein", not "Einstien"
(unless you're a crackpot).

~~~
dbz
Typo, apologies. And it's still a pretty interesting article, even if you
think it is junk.

O.o You have to be a crackpot to make typos?

~~~
TriinT
<http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/crackpot.html>

John Baez's crackpot index:

 _5 points for each mention of "Einstien", "Hawkins" or "Feynmann"_

